# Optimake (Lurem / Record) Combi



## Yettiman (2 Oct 2006)

HI,

I have recently bought a Opitimake combi unit, and I understand originally it came with an instructional Video / DVD.

But this has been lost, does anyone know where I can get a copy? More than happy to pay. It seems like such a neat machine, and far better than my current skill level, but I would really like to get the instructions for it.

Many thanks

Yettiman


----------



## Scrit (2 Oct 2006)

Hello Yettiman and welcome

Possibly stating the obvious, but have you tried either Record Power Tool who still offer Optimake parts, or possibly Metabo who now own Lurem. Lurem still exist and have a web site here, but that in turn popints to Metabo in Southampton

Scrit


----------



## Yettiman (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Scrit,

Many thanks for the fast reply - AWESOME.

Yep, tried both.

Record told me to try Metabo, and Metabo (although they still support the machine {for services etc...}) do not have any.

Even track and old purchase down on ebay, and contacted the buyer, offered to pay duplication casts + postage, no luck.

Really keen to get it. The machine seems so good, but I am still learning and just need all the help I can get.

Very Keen, but limited on experience

Thanks again.


----------



## Scrit (2 Oct 2006)

Whilst not necessarily specific to your machine you could always try posting a question here as there's more than a few experienced wood machinists on this forum. If it's something specific to the machine posting a piccy with a query generally elicits a few useful responses

Scrit


----------



## RogerS (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Yettiman

Did you buy it from Alex? If not then I know he had one that he sold, so possibly it came with a manual. Bit of a long shot, I know.

Roger


----------



## Yettiman (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Roger,

No I did not, but MAJOR thanks for the continued support - esspecially as I am VERY new to the forum.

I have the Tech Spec Doc that came with the machine:

- How to unpack it
- How to assemble it
- How to specify the code number of the spares, etc...

BUT

Not how to use it, somethings are universal and I can guess, but others are not, and not being experienced, I am worried that I will damage the machine (and Myself) through doing things wrong.

Also, just by 'Playing' I am not getting the accuracy I thought I would, so I wanted the "How to use it" DVD / Video that was made for the machine and supplied with it when new.

Tony


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2006)

Found this on google www.bpindex.co.uk/manf.html?id=7494

May help

Koolwabbit


----------



## Sandy (2 Oct 2006)

Hey Yettiman,

I've just had an email from Roger regarding a Record/Lurem Optimake and I understand that you are looking for a DVD/Video?  

Unfortunately, I can't help with the DVD or video as mine didn't come with one  , but I can help with the User manual if you want it?  I assume the machine you are referring to is the planer/thicknesser, table saw, router? Turquoisy/blue cowlings that comes with an option of a legged stand or the roll'clean (extractor) base? I think the code is No 23-90-001-10. If so, then I have a PDF version of the full user manual. I spent hours of emails and phone calls all over the place to find a copy.

If you want a copy, let me know your email address and I'll send it through. It's a big file though, so you might want to download it on a broadband connection. It's 5.10Mb.

Alex.


----------



## Yettiman (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Sandy,

Yes Please

Very Grateful.

I have broad band, so if you could let me know the URL to download from that would be AWESOME

Many Many Thanks

Tony


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Oct 2006)

Hi Alex

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Oct 2006)

Hi Tony

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Yettiman (3 Oct 2006)

Thanks Guys.

I have recontacted Metabo, they 'think' that they might be able to help and I should phone back next week.

Last time it proved to be a false hope, and they were unable to help.

Still, I am always the optimist.


----------



## paul_mellon36 (18 Jan 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, and I know this is a long shot as the post is a little out of date but I have been trying REALLY hard to get a hold of one of those manuals you mentioned you had as a PDF. Would there be any chance you still had it? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ssenni (25 Jun 2012)

Hi, Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but I have just bought a secondhand optimake combi with no manual. If anyone can e-mail me a copy in pdf or any other way [costs will be met] I would be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Tomyjoiner (25 Jun 2012)

If any one else needs a copy i also used to have an optimake years ago for site work an i still have the pdf?


----------



## timdepourcq (21 Jan 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to buy a second-hand Optimake and I'm also interested in the pdf manual. Could anyone send it to me please?

Thanks in advance!

Tim.


----------



## 36bsalisbury (13 May 2013)

I would very much like a PDF of the manual if it is still out there?


----------



## bjorkollur (19 Feb 2015)

Hi every body, I know this is a fairly old mail but, if some one has the Manual for the Lurem Optimake I would much appreciated.
Also if some one could point a me where I can find spare parts for it to day.

Best Regards
Geiri


----------



## VRS (11 Sep 2015)

I would very much like a PDF or a copy or Pictures of the manual if it is still out there?

Please !

Best regards René


----------



## blackrodd (11 Sep 2015)

VRS":218w4lxw said:


> I would very much like a PDF or a copy or Pictures of the manual if it is still out there?
> 
> Please !
> 
> Best regards René



Can't find anything I'm afraid just this on utube,--


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK0pa6ii4ac
Regards Rodders


----------



## williefixit (24 Oct 2015)

I'm a newbie and just joined this forum to help with this query and ask for some help myself.

I've just bought a 2008 version of the Lurem Optimake branded Record Power.

It came with a printed manual marked Lurem Optimake. However, I've just found that it can also be branded EMCO 3000 and found a .pdf manual which appears to be the same as the printed one I have.

Sorry i can't give you a link - this website won't let me - really helpful that! However just Google emco-star-3000-de-en-fr-sp/file and you'll find it.

I have given the machine a trial on the various features and am very impressed, but would love to find a source of spare parts. Record Power have said the machine is obsolete. 

There are three parts missing from my machine, as follows:-

Router hole cover - I can make is a 58mm aluminum disk a to suit.
Clamp - labeled "11" on page 140 of the manual - I can probably get an aftermarket one to suit.
The "sliding stop" which the manual refers to as a buffer - The assembly is comprised of components labeled 25 - 34. on page 140 of the manual. You can see this being used at 5:00, 6:00 and 6:24 times in the Youtube video (referred to previously). This is probably the most difficult one to obtain and I wonder if I can get one from a different machine to suit?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

